# Gliptone leather cleaner conditioner...



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Any reviews on this stuff??

http://www.liquidleather.com/car-shop.html

Compared to Zymol?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not tried it myself Ollie (on the list though ), jamesb uses it to good effect iirc check out some of his studio work


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, have done, just about to order some off CYC


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've used Gliptone on both my cars that have had leather interiors including the Boxster which I've had from new, and the seats still both look like new.

Way I see it is that the Zymol product is undoubtedly going to be very good, but it will be expensive whilst Gliptone is cheap, seems to get universally good press, and AFAIK they only do leather products.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, this is what i've used up till now;

http://www.renapur.com/


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

It's an interesting list of ingredients in the Zymol Treat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I have owned both, and although they are ok, I prefer the Zaino leather products.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-10-leather-in-a-bottle/prod_473.html


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Well i've gone for the gliptone stuff, seems to get good enough reviews :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

20 or so threads down :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147564


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Remal, i had found that thread, and had a read


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what else did you order then?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I snuck in a foam pad, as i only have 3, and they are quite expensive for what they are... I'll have to manage with 4 i guess :lol:

Add VAT, and postage, and it came to £20+


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> I snuck in a foam pad, as i only have 3, and they are quite expensive for what they are... I'll have to manage with 4 i guess :lol:
> 
> Add VAT, and postage, and it came to £20+


what foam applicator did you order, the megs lookalike yellow one?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html

Yep, this one ^, dont tell me they are no good :lol: :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html
> 
> Yep, this one ^, dont tell me they are no good :lol: :wall:


no, very good imo 
if you want a few though, pays to shop around a bit:

Performance Foam Applicator Pads 10 pack: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahh, cheers, i'll have to remember that one 

I just ordered one of those, while i was ordering something else :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

easy to do - i'll just have one of these and a few of them....:lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, exactly lol, i'm cooling down for a bit now, got the APC, and leather cleaner, i'm all sorted 

Until you come along, and tell me something else :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> Yep, exactly lol, i'm cooling down for a bit now, got the APC, and leather cleaner, i'm all sorted
> 
> Until you come along, and tell me something else :lol:


now you mention it, i got a tub of FK #2685 pink wax today  :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I had a tin of that from lump, yet to use it . Is it good?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fujitsum said:


> I had a tin of that from lump, yet to use it . Is it good?


meant to be, durability isn't quite as good as FK1000p, but is still very good apparently.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats the pot i have, sorry about the shocking image quality, just taken it with the webcam :lol: Is that a sample pot?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like it, this is the full size tub:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh right! It smells like paint! I'll have to get some on the car in the new year! When the weather complies! Got colly on atm 

And i got some rainx anti fog coming, too :thumb:


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Another vote for the Zaino here. 

Will be interested to hear how you get on with your new purchase.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Got the gliptone today , will let you know when i try it!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have used Gliptone for a couple of years. The Conditioner seems to work well on Audi leather..

It does leave the leather softer, well feeling softer for sure..

I think it smells of Leather when dried, but smells like TCP when applying..

I'm sure someone has stated that you shouldn't use this on modern painted and laqured leather, as the oils won't seap into the leather, and cause dirt dust and grease etc to be attracted more quickly to the the leather surface, but don't quote me on that..

Heater the leather gently before cleaning, will help you no end..

3 year old TT, not mine..

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115664

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Just tried a little bit on the edge of the seat, and dirt was coming off on the cloth, and that was after they were cleaned with a different product, so looking good so far!


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

will keep on eye on this post.
just got a new 330s with half leather recaros, so want to keep them as good as pos.......


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Have used the cleaner, and conditioner, on one part of the seat, you can definately tell it apart from the rest of the seat, by feel, too.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

qstix said:


> I'm sure someone has stated that you shouldn't use this on modern painted and laqured leather, as the oils won't seap into the leather, and cause dirt dust and grease etc to be attracted more quickly to the the leather surface, but don't quote me on that..
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115664
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115681


The chap at liquid leather (gliptone importer) and all round leather expert told me that after a few months to a year the coating has microfissures through which the product can be absorbed. Thats how it manages to soften the leather. The stuff you should avoid is any thing that sits on top of the leather and has to be buffed.

PS awesome condition leather


----------

